# G-Online still not working in Opera?



## Pedro UK (May 9, 2007)

Hiya.

I haven't used the database for a while as it hadn't worked in my browser (Opera).  I thought I'd try it again to see if it's working yet but no joy.  Is there any plans to fix this, at all?

Thanks, P


----------



## GBA_Temper (May 9, 2007)

I am sorry for your inconvenience  could you please use Firefox or Regular Internet Explore..I am pretty sure one day the problem will be fix by a officer... 

Thanks,
GBA_Temper


----------



## Costello (May 9, 2007)

sorry for supporting only 99% of the web browser market!  j/k


----------



## Purple (May 9, 2007)

I know you were joking but still more love for Opera please!

Even if for some bizzare reason you wouldn't use Opera on your PC, do it for the Wii owners!!


----------



## Pedro UK (May 9, 2007)

^
Yeah!

I used to use Firefox but it kept wiping my bookmarks every so often.  That raally pissed me off so I moved to Opera - it works!


----------



## Sinkhead (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Pedro UK @ May 9 2007 said:


> I used to use Firefox but it kept wiping my bookmarks every so often.Â That raally pissed me off so I moved to Opera - it works!


This happens to me friends a lot but it has never happened to me... Not really relevant, just curious. Also, I use Firefox.

- Sam


----------



## Mythrix (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey, I tested a little, and apparently, changing:

```
overflow-y: scroll; overflow-x: scroll;
```
in the "mainlist" div to:

```
overflow: scroll;
```
seems to make it work in Opera, Firefox and Internet Explorer.

Since it doesn't seem to be too much work to implement, I'd appreciate it if you would change that line of code on your website.


----------



## Mythrix (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah, apparently the same fix was already posted before and was replied to. Oh well, I usually just look at the newest games anyway I guess, so it's no hurry.


----------



## camicortes (Jul 28, 2007)

Come on! Please fix it! 
Even if us 1% Opera users are not really worth two lines of code...


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 28, 2007)

It's not like it's totally busted in Opera. I've been using it for a good while now. Sure it doesn't display 100% fine but it's still plenty useful.

Unless you want to scroll through the list, of course. But for the most part, it works okay.


----------



## mkoo (Sep 26, 2007)

Opera 9.5 Alpha works fine with G-online (still don't use alpha)


----------

